# Toro 421 Skid Shoes?



## Don juan (Dec 19, 2019)

I just finished engine swapping a 421. I'm looking for some decent skid shoes that are not stupid expensive. I heard the OEM ones are pretty bad? Any suggestions would be highly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I have OEM skids on all 3 of my Toro 2-stage machines, they work fine. Some here like the aftermarket units. What type of surface will you be clearing?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

My machines all have poly skids ... with most running the Arnold Poly Roller skids .... I even made my own poly skids for my JD 826 because of there 2 inch OC bolt pattern.

Once you use poly, you will never go back to metal.


----------



## Don juan (Dec 19, 2019)

paulm12 said:


> I have OEM skids on all 3 of my Toro 2-stage machines, they work fine. Some here like the aftermarket units. What type of surface will you be clearing?


It will be used on cement driveways. No rocks, ect. 




Oneacer said:


> My machines all have poly skids ... with most running the Arnold Poly Roller skids .... I even made my own poly skids for my JD 826 because of there 2 inch OC bolt pattern.
> 
> Once you use poly, you will never go back to metal.


how does roller skids compare to normal skids? what's so special about them?


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

i hear the arnold poly roller skids are good. I have a set of roller skids i made myself on my very heavy 1982 large frame cub cadet and they have worked great for 10 years.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Don,

They roll effortlessly on pavement, less wear,( actually hardly any wear ), and they have no drag and leave no rust marks. Just make sure to apply a drop of lube and keep them clean when you park them in freezing conditions, as you do not want them frozen in a block of ice.

Just check the bolt spacing before purchase .... Even the regular poly slide way better than metal skids.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

i was not a fan of the toro skid shoes they were bent badly looked weak on the 38080 i just fixed up
i put ariens 926 series skids on it painted them black
if i was keeping it for myself it would have either polly or roller skids for sure 
i have 1 with poly 1 with roller i like roller better requires no effort


----------

